

#foocamp pulls strings at Google - KevBurnsJr
http://maps.google.com/maps?hl=en&source=hp&q=Sebastopol,+CA&ie=UTF8&split=0&gl=us&ei=gPiYSqGeOIXAsQPfrIG3Ag&t=h&ll=38.411239,-122.840398&spn=0.000194,0.000436&z=22

======
wyday
To one of the 9 upvoters in the know: can you tell us what this means? Google
used a high rez picture of one piece of land. So, what's the point?

Or is _that_ the point? The fact that Google made an exception to its
algorithm for a conference is newsworthy?

~~~
Hexstream
I think it's interesting. What I'm wondering is, does that mean given current
technology and "infinite" budget, Google could have this high a resolution for
the whole planet? What stumbling blocks, obvious or otherwise, are preventing
such an upgrade?

Or is this just a one-time hack where they took the picture from an helicopter
or something... In other words, Will it Scale(tm)?

~~~
aw3c2
A lot of the better images are _aerial_ instead of from satellites. Close-up
like this is not common though, costs would probably be insane.

I guess this image was donated by an independent person to Google, a employee
maybe.

~~~
cdibona
Actually, we booked an overflight (plane) a couple of years back at Foo.

------
avibryant
I was there when this was taken. I'm pretty sure it was 2006. It was a small
plane, and we were told ahead of time that it was coming, although this is
cropped too small to see the fun stuff people did to prepare, like build a
huge model of a cylon raider in a nearby field.

~~~
rabble
yeah, it's funny, because you only see the people who didn't go out of their
way to make funny things for the flyover.

------
danw
Is this a new image of this weekend FooCamp or of the previously photographed
one?

~~~
icco
That is my understanding. I've seen the previous summers one and it looked
different, if I remember correctly.

~~~
cdibona
It's been a little bit cropped, but it is the same photo.

